
Tim Ferriss shares how to master any skill by deconstructing it – The Next Web - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSq9uGs_z0E
======
kryogen1c
i upvoted, but you wont get many others because your title needs [video] and
[2013] in it.

~~~
yostrovs
Also many of us are sick of Tim Ferris

